# 216 RED_ZONE MADs in 1



## CynicalCirno (Jul 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;ek2y52b0i08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ek2y52b0i08[/video]

0:43 - 0:48 HON BA WA


This is an epic medley.


----------

